# Jungle Gym



## Herpo (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi all,

Basically, looking over Popeye's cage, I can see that it looks quite boring from his point of view. There is no place to climb really, and I hope to rectify that.

Basically, I'm thinking of putting together a sort of PVC jungle gym. But bleach white doesn't really fit into the natural scheme of things, so I was wondering if I could paint it brown. Would the paint pose a threat to Popeye? Or, does anybody have another idea of giving him somewhere to climb?

Thanks all,
Herpo


----------



## Trewin (Jan 3, 2016)

I reckon you could collect some branches, much easier and its as natural as they come


----------



## Smurf (Jan 3, 2016)

Branches are good. I've also got some of those thicker artificial vines in a few tanks. If you have a timber enclosure you can fasten them very securely to the ceiling. 
After watching her habit for a while, I recently gave Schnapps, a jungle, some vines up top and she LOVES them 

[


----------



## Herpo (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks, I didn't know about those thick vines [MENTION=41261]Smurf[/MENTION]. Definitely going to be on the lookout for those now!


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah, the branches (I would try and get rid of mites or insects first, bake them, spray them with mite spray or soak them whatever floats your boat) are great and snakes love them. You can even use bark, a stick and some string to make a platform and they love it. The trouble with fake plants and logs is that they can be a pain in the **** to clean


----------



## Herpo (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah, I've soaked driftwood before, but it's more of a hide than a perch to him.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 4, 2016)

You don't need to bake them, spray them, or do anything else to them before you use them in an enclosure. Reptile mites DO NOT live on branches, they live on snakes and some lizards, so branches pose no risk whatsoever. This has been gone over at least a thousand times here and on other forums. Any insects that may be in or on the branches will very likely die within a very short time when placed in the enclosure environment. It's often stated that termites may pose a problem, but termites spend most of their lives in very carefully controlled temperature and humidity, often deep underground, so they die off very quickly in an enclosure.

Let your snake experience something that looks, feels and smells like something natural instead of furniture that has been made stinky with various sprays and cooking concoctions.

Jamie


----------



## Herpo (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok, thank you Jamie, I'll now be going for something natural. I'll be on the lookout for driftwood in the future then.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 4, 2016)

Go do the neighbourly thing and offer to prune someone's gun tree for them on your street 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Jan 4, 2016)

Gun tree? Pow, pow!


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 4, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Gun tree? Pow, pow!



Watch out for Rifle Birds !

J


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 4, 2016)

What about the sub-machine Python very dangerous I tell you. Do not boop it on the nose Herpo, you will regret it


----------



## Smurf (Jan 4, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Thanks, I didn't know about those thick vines [MENTION=41261]Smurf[/MENTION]. Definitely going to be on the lookout for those now!



Our local shop stocks some, but our best ones came from my partners working with an indoor plant mob, no idea where they get them. Surely eBay...


----------



## meako (Feb 16, 2016)

Your Local park any where in Australia will have a massive selection of free twigs and branches which you can cut to size and make a climbing structures. A major advantage is that you can change it round anytime for a change of scene. Any tree lopper will give you some if you ask I reckon.


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 17, 2016)

The absolute best pieces of wood for enclosures is to be found on beaches that are at the mouth of a river, especially after a flood, some of the pieces i have seen are ghostly in shape and color.  .....................Ron


----------



## Nailsinside (Feb 17, 2016)

Another great idea (if you like DIY) is the make your own vines.

Buy some rope, black silicon and fine substrate.


-cut rope to desired length, and melt the ends with a lighter (do double lengths and wrap one around the other for thicker pieces, looks great once finished)

-put substrate in bucket (big enough to put all your cut rope in)

- smother the rope in the silicon

- smother the rope in the substrate by grabbing handfuls 

- bury the dirt covered rope in the bucket of substrate and leave for a day or so.














Jared 

Tank Journal: http://www.masa.asn.au/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=263363


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 18, 2016)

What a great idea thanks Jared, i am sure a lot of DIYers are going to try that little trick A+  .................Ron


----------



## Herpo (Feb 18, 2016)

^This

Great idea, we put bamboo in for him to try, but I really want to try that!


----------



## Snapped (Feb 19, 2016)

Nailsinside said:


> Another great idea (if you like DIY) is the make your own vines.
> 
> Buy some rope, black silicon and fine substrate.
> 
> ...





Nailsinside said:


> Another great idea (if you like DIY) is the make your own vines.
> 
> Buy some rope, black silicon and fine substrate.
> 
> ...



Now that looks great, thanks for sharing.
[MENTION=39299]Nailsinside[/MENTION] What kind of substrate did you use for the coating? And was it poly rope, if so, what thickness? I'm so doing that this weekend


----------



## Nailsinside (Feb 19, 2016)

Snapped said:


> Now that looks great, thanks for sharing.
> [MENTION=39299]Nailsinside[/MENTION] What kind of substrate did you use for the coating? And was it poly rope, if so, what thickness? I'm so doing that this weekend



Hey Snapped,

I did this years ago and they are still going strong. As for the substrate I used I'm really not sure. Just go to your local reptile/pet store and purchase the finest/dirt like substrate, avoid the 'hairy' coconut stuff if you can. It was about this consistency:




I hope that helps.

In regards to the rope, I'm pretty sure it was poly rope. So long as you can melt and mould the ends it I'll be fine. Also in regards to thickness choose whichever thickness suits you! IMO go for slightly thinner rope and then do double lengths, even buy two different thicknesses and see what you can come up with. My favourite pieces where the ones I did double lengths with.





I went for ideas such as:









I hope this helped 


Jared


----------



## Snapped (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks so much Jared, that's brilliant, just what i needed. I'll definitely let you know how I go with it, off to the shops now!


----------



## Nailsinside (Feb 21, 2016)

Snapped said:


> Thanks so much Jared, that's brilliant, just what i needed. I'll definitely let you know how I go with it, off to the shops now!



Looking forward to seeing your results! 


Jared


----------

